# Entre Hub et imprimante cable droit ou croisé ?



## yves38 (29 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,
Pour l'instant ma laser est branchée sur le connecteur Ethernet avec un cable droit.
Je vais installer un Hub pour pouvoir connecter un 2ème Mac.
Me faut-il un cable droit ou croisé pour brancher la laser sur le Hub ?
Merci,


----------



## gootch (29 Juillet 2004)

normalement tout hub entraine cable droit, le cable croisé ne s'utilise qu'entre 2 ordinateurs reliés directement entre-eux, a verifier quand meme 
je crois que 'jai fait ça pour mon réseau mais comme je suis au boulot je peux pas verifier tout de suite


----------



## litle_big_one (29 Juillet 2004)

Idem Gootch, câble droit

bob


----------



## yves38 (30 Juillet 2004)

gootch a dit:
			
		

> normalement tout hub entraine cable droit, le cable croisé ne s'utilise qu'entre 2 ordinateurs reliés directement entre-eux, a verifier quand meme
> je crois que 'jai fait ça pour mon réseau mais comme je suis au boulot je peux pas verifier tout de suite


Dans cette logique,  je ne comprends pas pourquoi il faut un cable croisé entre un Hub et un modem (sauf si on branche sur UpLink = droit)


----------



## gootch (30 Juillet 2004)

yves38 a dit:
			
		

> Dans cette logique,  je ne comprends pas pourquoi il faut un cable croisé entre un Hub et un modem (sauf si on branche sur UpLink = droit)



non je pense que tu te méprendss les croisés ne sont utilisés qu'entre 2 ordis et exclusivement entre 2 ordis


----------



## maousse (30 Juillet 2004)

salut 
bon, alors, en gros, pour faire simple, le câble croisé, c'est pour relier deux équipements identiques (en fait, tout ça vient de la place qu'occupent les matériels réseaux dans le modèle OSI), donc 2 ordinateurs, 2 switchs.... entre eux

Quand les matériels sont différents (du point de vue du modèle OSI), c'est un câble droit.

L'histoire du port uplink, c'est juste que c'est un port qui est déjà croisé, donc on peut utiliser un câble droit, puisque la prise elle-même croise les fils.

Donc, pour ton imprimante à relier à ton hub, elle occupe le même rôle réseau qu'un ordinateur connecté à ce hub (tous ces trucs sont des "clients" tout bête du hub), c'est donc bien un câble droit qu'il faut utiliser.

A noter que cette distinction droit/croisé devient un peu moins cruciale aujourd'hui, à force de voir les ports ethernet auto-adaptables se généraliser sur tous les matériels, c'est un peu plus pratique (toutes les machines apple de moins de 2/3 ans, airport depuis la borne blanche 11MBps, la freebox 3, de nombreux routeurs récents...)


----------



## yves38 (30 Juillet 2004)

Merci à tous pour ces infos.
Et bonnes vacances&#8230; si vous partez !!


----------

